# Wooden Jewelry



## BarbS (Sep 15, 2012)

Trying my hand at a few wooden pendants to put on Etsy.

These are Curly Mango, Flame Box Elder, and Walnut:

[attachment=10733]


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2012)

Those are just beautiful Barb. I love them all. Care to enlighten us on the method you use to make these and the finish that you are using. They look flawless. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 16, 2012)

+1 on that, very simple looking but beautiful.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks! These are made using the Richard Joyner Backer Plate, which has tapped holes through it to facilitate off-center turning. I'm just getting started with it, and so much more is possible. Ruth Niles sells it and has photos of its use at http://www.torne-lignum.com/Pendant-chucks.html

You can also see a couple of good videos on using the Richard Joyner Backer Plate at Ed Davidson's YoYoSpin.com, along with many other good turning tutorials:
http://yoyospin.com/tutorials/

My finish is HUT Crystal Coat, a friction polish, and Carnuba wax. I could have cut lines through these with the backer plate, but I liked the colors of the wood so much I left them alone. I will be trying that later.


----------

